# California... the home of bad actors



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't know if anyone saw the game last night, but I did, and I was shocked with the number of flops the Kings took. It is well known that Divac is "the flopper", but now Bibby and Miller are in on the act too. Any time either one got within 3 feet of the basket, they would fly through the air and take a seat on the hardwood. Vlade must be teaching Flopping 101 in Sac town


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

no kidding, and why do these officails keep calling charges? Their flops are so blatant, are they blind or do they just like screwing the wolves over?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I had a feeling that the series would tie up. The Wolves still should be able to win the series, but who knows with these refs?

Maybe they want another Kings-Lakers WCF. :uhoh:


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

geez


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Today Bibby got a rebound near the sideline and he basically flopped out of bounds. Sam was foul crazy, but he didn't push him out 94 ft away from the hoop (or maybe it was an O rebound for Bibby). But Doc Rivers (who was really "on today  ) said the refs had to call it. Uhh, okay.

But since it was Danny Crawford, he called it. It was probably when Sam walked away to get on defense that he "crossed the line" the way things went today.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Today Bibby got a rebound near the sideline and he basically flopped out of bounds. Sam was foul crazy, but he didn't push him out 94 ft away from the hoop (or maybe it was an O rebound for Bibby). But Doc Rivers (who was really "on today  ) said the refs had to call it. Uhh, okay.
> 
> But since it was Danny Crawford, he called it. It was probably when Sam walked away to get on defense that he "crossed the line" the way things went today.


Even as a Kings fan, I have to agree with you there. That was a pretty bad call.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> I had a feeling that the series would tie up. The Wolves still should be able to win the series, but who knows with these refs?
> 
> Maybe they want another *Kings-Lakers WCF*. :uhoh:


I know that I want to see that. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

id rather see the wolves play the lakers but kg does not choke hes a warrior and they could beat the lakers


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> id rather see the wolves play the lakers but kg does not choke hes a warrior and they could beat the lakers


Both series would be entertaining, but we've seen Sacramento vs. L.A before. Like you said, it would be interesting to see how the Wolves would last in a seven game series against the Lakers.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Let's have a faith in them. There is a 100% certain that either team have their last game for the season. Let's hope not the T'wolves, but I can't speak out for themselves. They need to prove us that they are capable of winning a title.

GO WOLVES!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Both series would be entertaining, but we've seen Sacramento vs. L.A before. Like you said, it would be interesting to see how the Wolves would last in a seven game series against the Lakers.


we've also seen wolves-lakers before. (last year)


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I wanna see kg win a championship so bad , the only thing i see hurting the wolves is the back up point guard they really need hudson back


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> we've also seen wolves-lakers before. (last year)


The Kings/Lakers is, or should I say, was getting kinda old.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

The Wolves are so banged up, but they should give the lakers a fight, whereas the Kings wouldn't. Peja is NOT a good shooter when he is guarded tightly. Christie is the guy who never makes Kobe work both ends of the floor, which must be part of the reason as to why Kobe makes all-defensive team. I mean Kobe certainly doesn't have to defend anyone in the west, but maybe a Ray Allen, who will take the shot and obviously that makes Kobe actually have to play "some" defense. Hopefully, Spree will feel like a youngster - shoot whenever he's open, and make Kobe actually have to guard an opposing guard.

If Thud was playing, I would feel much better about Minny's chances against the highly "favored" Lakers.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

GO TO THE KINGS BOARD.... I'll need your support!!!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

they are actually good actors!!! now we go on to hollywood wehre they have a former actor in malone who was in the wwf or wcw for a little with dennis rodman.


----------

